# Brand new baby kittens



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

We had two of our cats have kittens!!! Amy is the orange mama and Dilly is the yellow and white one. They each had 6 live kittens a piece. We have five barn cats and it isn't realistic cost wise to get them all fixed but Amy is defiantly getting fixed. She is not a very good mama and keeps sitting on them but they are okay up to this point. And she had a very rough birth, it took 36 hours for her to deliver all the kittens and I had to assist with ALL but one of them, who needs sleep anyway. She had 8 born total but 2 were stillborn and all of them were really too big and the two dead ones were way too big. I had to pull the second still born because it was breach and got stuck. Dilly on the other hand is an amazing mother and delivered all her kittens in 2 hours with zero help. Anyway they are adorable and I'm in complete cuteness overload.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I love kittens! And of course the worst mama had the most kittens. Good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , I love kitties  Love that second momma , she looks exactly like a stray I had long ago that had one kitten with her when i found her. I kept the kitten 
It took a long time to gain the momma's trust. By that time she had two litters in my house. Got her spayed ( finally ) and kept her too  I love orange kitties 
Good luck with them and congrats


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

thanks for the congrats, they are cute lil monsters . All moms and babies are faring well today.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

The father of Dilly's kittens must be gray colored  Or Dilly's parents were gray, for all her kittens I see in the picture are gray colored.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

GoateeFarms50 said:


> The father of Dilly's kittens must be gray colored  Or Dilly's parents were gray, for all her kittens I see in the picture are gray colored.


You mean Amy, she is the orange on but yes I suppose so, she has all grays but one orange. Her littermate sister, Grace, is a gray Talico, one of the most awesome patterns ever ( tabby calico) . I never saw their parents and I think the kittens daddy is black and white.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Awww they are all so cute! Will you find them all homes when they are 8 or 10 weeks old?

You mentioned the expense of having the five barn cats spayed? You may be able to find some low cost options especially for barn cats! If you contact a few local vets offices and just asked if there are any programs to help with spay/neuter of barn cats they should be able to point you in the right direction! Also - our local veterinary school has a program so that the students get extra surgery hours! Some places also have mobile spay clinics (in vans) that park at centralized places then you bring the kitties to them. Hope that helps! Too many kitties in the world & too many kill shelters! (unfortunately - since kittens are so cute!)


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Awww they are all so cute! Will you find them all homes when they are 8 or 10 weeks old?
> 
> You mentioned the expense of having the five barn cats spayed? You may be able to find some low cost options especially for barn cats! If you contact a few local vets offices and just asked if there are any programs to help with spay/neuter of barn cats they should be able to point you in the right direction! Also - our local veterinary school has a program so that the students get extra surgery hours! Some places also have mobile spay clinics (in vans) that park at centralized places then you bring the kitties to them. Hope that helps! Too many kitties in the world & too many kill shelters! (unfortunately - since kittens are so cute!)


 There are a couple low cost programs but they are a LONG drive from where we live. I'll keep searching though and see what I can find. The plus side to my situation is in our area we never have trouble finding homes for good little farm raised kitties. Everyone wants a kitty from a barn cat mama around here it seems.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Awww, cute! We have always spayed and neutered all of our dogs and cats, so the only baby animals we had were chicks and ducklings for years. Last year we had our first goat kid and three more are due this year. We also recently found a stray cat, who unfortunately appears to be pregnant. I know all too well how bad overpopulation is in our area after volunteering at the local shelter and adopting my pets. I am kicking myself for not getting a trap when we first saw her. Now she looks like she is about ready to pop. At any rate, we will enjoy the babies while we have them, and definitely get her spayed afterwards. It will be a fun new experience, and we will try to make the best of a not so ideal situation.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Awww, cute! We have always spayed and neutered all of our dogs and cats, so the only baby animals we had were chicks and ducklings for years. Last year we had our first goat kid and three more are due this year. We also recently found a stray cat, who unfortunately appears to be pregnant. I know all too well how bad overpopulation is in our area after volunteering at the local shelter and adopting my pets. I am kicking myself for not getting a trap when we first saw her. Now she looks like she is about ready to pop. At any rate, we will enjoy the babies while we have them, and definitely get her spayed afterwards. It will be a fun new experience, and we will try to make the best of a not so ideal situation.


That's good she found you, I hate when people dump pets! If it were up to me I'd give a home to them all . We are just lucky there seems to be a shortage of available barn cat babies in our area.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> That's good she found you, I hate when people dump pets! If it were up to me I'd give a home to them all . We are just lucky there seems to be a shortage of available barn cat babies in our area.


I just checked CL for kittens, and there seems to be a surprisingly few number of litters on there. I am hopeful that I will be able to find them good homes.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

OakHollowRanch said:


> I just checked CL for kittens, and there seems to be a surprisingly few number of litters on there. I am hopeful that I will be able to find them good homes.


That's good news. Good luck.


----------

